# Need image for Tivo Series 1 Sony SVR-2000 (orignal 30GB)



## dcsmithBC (Oct 12, 2008)

My pop's Series 1 Sony SVR-2000 HD died and am looking for an image. Saw others had posted and received links - I would like that too! http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/store...e=Model&page=cat&CFID=530210&CFTOKEN=32058348


----------



## robos965 (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm looking for an image for the Sony svr-2000 too.

Thanks


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

As of a few days ago the link in this post

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6228202#post6228202

was working.

You can use the MFS Live CD ( a free download, save and burn as image) to do a "restore".


----------



## Jackiemac22 (Jan 12, 2018)

anyone happen to have an old TCD2400A4 image


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Jackiemac22 said:


> anyone happen to have an old TCD2400A4 image


Sent.


----------

